# SD, any Snows left?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Well my Mom had surgery 2 weeks ago, plus events leading up to it, I did not go to SD to use my Lic when I had planned to. So I am thinking of heading out this coming week, but with this cold weather did they all boogey South of SD now? I have the statewide lic so have some flexibility.

I'm not looking for your honey hole that is for sure, but a general area if they they are gone or if some are still around would be appreciated. You can PM me if you prefer.

I just do not want to waste $200 in gas and a few days of my time if they are all gone. I am hoping to get in the last 2 days of the Mallard season and shoot some snows too.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

we had a ton of them around here for quite awile. Think the majority have snuck out. Most sloughs are froze and temps this week have been quite cold. Not saying there aren't any around but not even close to what i saw before and on the opener of deer. I shot a bunch on the 10th. There was hundreds of thousands. However, that is just the report from this area. Maybe sand lake still has some.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Sand Lake is reporting Only 500 Snows... Head South!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I hunted Sand Lake area till last Saturday and the numbers really diminished while I was there and I talked to a buddy now and he said there was nothing and Sand Lake reports nothing, I would head south and you can't find anything head for the river and look there.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Just talked to guys from harms oil co. that drive truck, they said all of them moved out, they said there was some over by webster, but those moved out too. Well when i left today to come back up to aberdeen here, Lake Mitchell was froze over, and it was wide open 2 days ago, I am pretty sure everything is moved out.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah there was probally like 100,000 total in the state but not all thats left is the canadians and ducks!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I normally hunt the NE 1/3 of SD. ZBy chance, anything South of Souix Falls?


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Havnt seen any snow geese south of Sioux Falls since wedsday, thats when it started getting really cold here


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

shot some snow geese tonight out on the river but it wasn't normal. sounds like they've pushed through for the most part.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Any Snows on the MO river along NE?


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

hunted in iowa, south of Sioux City a ways; about 1/4 mile off river and yesterday saw probably 10 or so high flying snows, and today there was zero snows flying. and zero ducks crappy day today. last local snows i saw were setting on Missouri river right next to us in the morning while we were setting up deks out in a field on the river.

thomas


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

we got some good numbers down my way I shall give a better report after this weekend


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

There was a lot of them roosting on Lake Thompson on the weekend of the 2nd and 3rd even though the lake was frozen. Saw probably 10-15,000 of them head out to feed in the morning. Hunted down by Springfield last weekend. Lots of open water down there but only saw 1 flock of 70 snows the entire 3 days.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

not sure where they went but they left the area where I hunt (didnt help we got pounded with snow) I would guess they will be back soon I seen a flock of arond 20-30 going nw yesterday not saying the migration is on by all means but I am sure they where not going out to feed around Columbia mo


----------



## BigBob (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't been able to set up a snow spread at all this season! I have access here in MO to over 3000 acres and there hasn't been any snows on them. I am starting to get worried that I will need to travel more this year! :eyeroll:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

There were a Snows at the Bigstone Refuge over this last weekend. Fifty or more flew over me Pheasant Hunting on Friday. Probably could have pass shot a few. It was foggy, so we couldn't glass the Refuge. They stop counting Birds in November, so I coudn't guess at how many were there.


----------

